# Hay Sets???



## cobainrockr (Dec 23, 2004)

Anybody here know about hay sets? If so, explain how you would set one. Or post a pic on here.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

you mean as a backing or using hay to blend the trap pattern?

i like to make a dirt hole below one of the ends on the larger round bales.
do it just like a regular dirt hole set, using a small hole, kind of like a mouse has dug under the bale. trap about 8" away from the hole. the nice part of this is it looks natural so there is nothing to spook them.

good luck
:sniper:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

The term hay sets to me means scatering hay on the ground where iit is not normaly found and on snow placing the trap under it and let the coyotes couroiusty get him caught I have had very little sucess with it but there those who make it work


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

You can also make a set for coyotes in a field that normally has hay bales in it. Arrange square bales in a "v" shape and put one or two on top. Put bait in the back of the opening and set a trap in front of the bales. It is something like a cubby set. Since coyotes are used to seeing the bales in the field they do not feel threatened by their presence or the smell of humans around them. It even works here in West Virginia! I've gaught 6 or 7 for my uncle this way...


----------

